# C&C 4 auf 2 PCs ?



## Infin1ty (24. März 2010)

Hey,

Mein Vater hat sich neulich C&C 4 geholt,
und er musste sich dafür anmelden.

Hat soweit auch alles geklappt etc.,
aber ich wollte es jetzt auch zocken,
und wollte fragen ob das so geht ?

Müsste es halt auf meinem PC installieren,
geht das überhaupt ? Ich könnte zwar auch seinen
ACC nutzen, aber dann können wir ja nicht parallel zocken.
Man muss den Key eingeben, um den Account zu machen.
Ist der nur für Online oder auch für SP (denke letzeres).

Oder brauche ich dann "was böses" 


mfg Infin1ty


----------



## DarkMo (24. März 2010)

a) das hätte hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/90 wohl besser gepasst und
b) für "böses" wirst du hier keinen support erhalten und riskierst nur, das dein thread geclosed wird 

solange ihr ned zu 2. spielen wollt, reicht sicher eine version aus. bei bc2 kann man zum bsp zeitgleich 10 installationen parallel betreiben. wenn ihr allerdings zu 2. spielen wollt, musst du dir ein eigenes exemplar holen. zumindest denke ich mir das so ^^


----------



## Infin1ty (24. März 2010)

Für "Was böses" möchte ich auch keinen Support ,
die Frage war ja nur: 

Möglich oder nicht. 

Können wir dann auch gleichzeitig das Spiel zocken,
er will eh nur SP. ?

a) Sry habe ich vergessen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. März 2010)

nur solo *und man muss dafür online sein* im mehrspieler geht nur mit jeweils einen eigenen account und serial.deswegen ist ja das spiel so billig geworden derzeit bei amazon 26€ und sinklt weiter.
Online zwang grüßt,dafür gib es eine lösung leider nicht legal.


----------



## Infin1ty (29. März 2010)

Okay, so was wollte ich hören 

Habe das Game mal ein bisschen intensiver bei
meinem Vater getestet (er ist enttäuscht vom Game)
und muss sagen: Fail..

C&C 3 hat echt gebockt, aber 4 ?


----------



## grubsnek (29. März 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> deswegen ist ja das spiel so billig geworden derzeit bei amazon 26€ und sinklt weiter.



Also bei mir kostet es bei Amazon leider noch 36€...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. März 2010)

Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: Command & Conquer 4: Tiberian Twilight
 soweit so gut.du musst bei amazon auf die leiste z.b.37 neu drücken.


----------



## grubsnek (30. März 2010)

25,99€ + 3€ Versand für nur einen Key sind schon ein stolzer Preis. Bei Ebay oder anderen Keystores gibts das schon billiger, allerdings ist mir das besonders bei EA vorerst zu riskant. Ich habe nämlich schon diverse Berichte gelesen, in den behauptet wird, dass diese Keys mit gestohlenen Kreditkartendaten oder anderen illegalen Methoden erlangt wurden.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. April 2010)

keystores
erstens illegal weil garantiert mitn fff generic erzeugt.dass dauert bestimmt nicht lang bis EA diese keys sperrt.als ob EA lizenzen verschenkt.
bei DRM scheiss was leider fast normal geworden ist,sind keystore sowiso zwielichtig.
Und STEAM titel ist ja auch im grunde DRM nur mit einen account und *nicht PC gebunden* das störrt mich nicht. gegen DRM hab ich nichts nur die methode wie es eingesetzt wird.
was C&C4 selbst angeht mmhja der liebe Herr offline patch hatt mich überzeugt ich kauf mirs.


----------



## jayzee1980 (4. April 2010)

Warum ist Infin1ty gleich "böse" wenn er eine kritische Frage stellt? Ich gehe davon aus, dass jeder hier mündig ist und jeder selbst entscheiden darf ob ihm die Frage beantwortet oder nicht. 

Angst einflößende Antworten und unternehmerorientiertes denken und handeln die daraus erfolgende Zurechtweisung ist völlig unangebracht.


----------



## Pravasi (4. April 2010)

Keystores sind in Deutschland tatsächlich illigal.Allerdings weiss ich(fragt nicht woher)dass die Games tadellos funktionieren,einen guten Shop vorausgesetzt,.Es gibt auch da korrekte Händler,welche die Games absolut orginal und legal für kleines Geld im Ausland erwerben und dann denn dazugehörigen Key weiter verkaufen.Das ist hier nicht erlaubt,funktioniert aber technisch sehr gut und hat nix mit Abzocke gegenüber dem Käufer zu tun.Man muss sich halt ein bischen umschauen,dann bekommt man z.B.ein legales C&C4 was illigal weiter verkauft wird zur zeit für 21,98€.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. April 2010)

schätze mal dass wenn ich nach vernünftigen Händler frage .kommen Punkte.
kennste onlineshops im ausland ausser amazon.co.uk.
eben da wo die keyshops die keys her haben.
ich steh auf retail hüllen.also ein spiel im regal zu haben ist mir lieber als es im onlineshop per download zu kaufen.bei niedrigen preisen ,wie bei steam aktionen lasse ich mich übereden.
aber generell eher retail.


----------



## Pravasi (6. April 2010)

Ein in Kanada ansässiger und dort legaler Shop ist  DirectGamesKeys .Man darf das aber von Deutschland aus nicht kaufen,bezw.benutzen,auch wenn ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle weiss,dass das problemlos funktioniert...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (7. April 2010)

interressant leider zu wenige steam titel drin die billig genug wären um zu testen z.B. ein alien vs predator 2000 und ein neuen account drei € wären fürn test geeignet ist leider net dabei.die preise verlocken.aber ich finde immer noch das retail besser ist ,
zumal ich schon bei amazon.uk billigeres gefunden habe.


----------

